# Seasonal Allergies / Yellow Tree Pollen



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Just curious if there are any areas in the US that DOESN"T get the yellow tree pollen and seasonal allergy flare ups this time of year.

The next 60 days seems to give me more and more trouble as I get older.

I didn't know if any of our forum members do not have this problem in other areas of the country.

@Redtwin For example does Florida this yellow tree pollen and etc. this time of year?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Georgia surely gets the pollen. It'll coat everything, to the point I won't wash cars or anything off outside until close to the end of the season. Pressure washing afterwards. Running water turns yellow when it hits the ground. Pollen drifts in the corners.

I live on Flonase as I've gotten older. Only thing that works.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn Yes, we get the yellow pollen really bad up here in the panhandle. When the oaks are dropping tassels it gets really bad as well.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@FATC1TY @Redtwin

:thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Just curious if there are any areas in the US that DOESN"T get the yellow tree pollen and seasonal allergy flare ups this time of year.


I'm sure Prudhoe Bay has no pollen.


----------



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Come over to the land of the fruits and nuts.

Here in Northern California we don't get pollen. I didn't know pollen was a thing until I lived in Virginia for a couple of years. It was brutal. Moved back to Northern California and no pollen or allergies. There are some good things about living in California.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

So it sounds like there is no where on the eastern coast that doesn't get it?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Saint Louis is terrible. Zyrtec and Flonase are your friends.


----------

